# arranque, pare e invierta el giro



## pachi2009 (Jul 20, 2012)

Buenas que tal necesito de su ayuda para que me puedan orientar, estoy haciendo un proyecto personal de una maquina con un motorreductor trifasico de 1/4 hp y lo que necesito es que el motor gire en un sentido, llegue al final de carrera (se detenga unos segundos para no romperlo) e invertir el giro, hasta llegar al otro lado y se vuelva a detener y gire en sentido contrario.

si no es mucha molestia me gustaria que me ayuden ya que no tengo mucha idea de electronica tendria que ser lo mas sencillo posible.
Desde ya muchas gracias espero no abusar de sus conocimientos saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2012)

Un par de contactores o mejor uno para inversión de giro, un par de pulsadores y el final de carrera.
Poco que ver con la electrónica, para empezar mejor hazlo eléctricamente. El manejo de cargas inductivas no es sencillo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 21, 2012)

Bien, en los motores trifásicos sólo basta invertir 1 fase con cualquier otra y cambia el giro, bien, el típico circuito de inversión de giro de motor trifásico lleva 3 contactores

1 - contactor de línea general, que alimenta a los otros dos
1 - contactor para giro hacia un lado
1 - contactor para invertir un par de fases

El circuito esta en internet por todos lados, a ver si te lo encuentro.

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=sJUKUOHWBYSq8ASQrJDICg


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2012)

Discrepo. Todos los que he visto y montado llevan dos; uno para cada sentido. Tres es para estrella-triángulo .
Los contactores deberían de llevar enclavamiento mecánico y además cablear el eléctrico.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 21, 2012)

clickea el enlace que puse y vas a ver...el tercero del que hablo es en realidad el seccionar general, el contactor que da energia a todo lo demás y se usa tanto en inversión como en estrella-triangulo.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2012)

Yo en el tercero solo veo dos contactores.





El de tres lleva resistencias para un arranque suave.

Como poder se pueden poner los que se crea conveniente pero con dos es suficiente; hay cuatro combinaciones posibles; parado, izquierda, derecha y ambas que está prohibida. 2^2=4.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2012)

Bueno , necesita dos contactores , dos finales de carrera y un timer de uno o dos segundos para que pare antes de invertir . . . ahora quien le hace el diagrama ?


----------



## delfinblanco (Jul 22, 2012)

buenas en realidad hacen falta 2 contactores como dice scooter y dosmetros y yo lo implementedo conectando el final de carrera en NC a uno de los cables que alimenta la bobina del contactor de esta manera cuando el llegue al sitio donde quieres que se detenga anque presiones el boton ejemplo de abrir acidentalmente si ya esta abierto no se activara el enclavamiento mecanico se consigue conectando un swith NO  en paralelo con  los terminales de potencia 1 y 2 del contactor y si quieres parada de emergencia coloca en serie un sWith NC con el swith que te mencione anteriormente , pero no olvides pasar los cables de la bobina que gira  a la derecha por los contactos auxiliares del contactor de la izquierda y viceversa asi se evita que entren los dos contactores al mismo tiempo y tengas fuegos artificiales gratis, electromecanicamente hablando pero si quieres algo automatico, con una tarjeta electronica de las que usan las puertas de garage estas invierten el giro del motor en esos terminales se conectan las bovinas del contactor y los finales de carrera se conectan en unos termieales que trae la tarjeta, ahora cuando decidas que contactores usaras y las caracteristicas de las bovinas y esas cosas me avisas y te hago un diagrama y si lo haces con tarjeta electronica que  modelo usaras y te oriento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2012)

Mucho bla bla BLA y nadie le dibuja el circuito , timer incluido


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2012)

Es que soy vago rematado por naturaleza; lo tengo entre las prácticas de clase pero no me apetece ponerlo.
El interesado que vaya poniendo circuitos y le vamos orientando. Así aprende.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2012)

Me parece ver un barco sobre el horizonte y también me parece que viene hacia aquí.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2012)

Creo que me he dado un cabezazo con la borda del barco de lo cerca que está; el interesado no ha vuelto a resoplar.


----------



## pachi2009 (Jul 30, 2012)

gente muchas gracias por sus respuestas, lo que estaba pensando utilizar es una placa controladora de los portones automáticos, que cuando algo obstruye su camino o con un fin de carrera estos se detienen y giran en sentido contrario, y así sucesivamente esto me servirá?


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 30, 2012)

Tal vez si pero te aconsejo que tomes toda la informacion que te dejaron y hagas algo practico y que te sirva, antes que naufrages con tu tema, no creo que haga falta decir nada mas.


----------



## pachi2009 (Ago 1, 2012)

podria servirme este circuito? el tema que nose si entre giro hacia izquierda y giro hacia derecha se detiene unos segundos? obviamente a esto tendria que colocarle unos contactores para potencia.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 2, 2012)

No, eso es para continua. No va a ir en trifásica.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 2, 2012)

Los timers para esas funciones se venden y  no son caros che...dejen de hacerse el bocho!

Muchos ven el barco venir...yo lo veo hundirse...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 2, 2012)

Amigo pachi2009, deberias especificar exactamente lo que pretendes realizar.
A modo seguridad un detector de corriente puede servir, para alertar y/o actuar parada de emergencia, ante la obstruccion del mecanismo o bien como señal para cambio de giro.


----------



## pachi2009 (Ago 2, 2012)

esta es la maquina que quiero hacer y ese es el movimiento que quiero lograr de va y ven haber si asi me entienden un poco mas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola Amigo, si el movimiento es continuo, quizas sea conveniente realizar un mecanismo de biela, de esa manera el motor gira permanentemente en un sentido, haciendo mas simple el conexionado electrico.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 2, 2012)

coincido, seria mas facil solo girando en un sentido
aqui esta con movimiento horizontal, nada quita que lo gires y ya ....vertical


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2012)

Lo que pasa es que no sueltan prenda , tienen miedo que le robemos el invento . . . 

Yo había pensado en lo mismo que Solaris8 , hasta un mecanismo de lavarropas viejo de esos de vaiven podría servir . . .


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 2, 2012)

siiii esa es buena idea, la caja del lavarropas tiene buena relacion, y son muy fuertes mueven el agua y la ropa y no necesitan de un mecanizado especializado, esta lista para usar.....
PD





> .Lo que pasa es que no sueltan prenda , tienen miedo que le robemos el invento . . .


sip dosmetros, no saben , que todo esta inventado, solo falta descubrirlo.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2012)

En los últimos años no se ha inventado nada nuevo , solo han patentado *aplicaciones* de descubrimientos antiguos . . .  o mas o menos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 2, 2012)

Pero que circuito tan facil, ninguno se anima ha hacerlo

2 contactores
2 finales de carrera y 
1 timmer

es suficiente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Pero que circuito tan facil, ninguno se anima ha hacerlo
> 
> 2 contactores
> 2 finales de carrera y
> ...


 
El problema es que vamos a derivar en el 555 y no tengo ganas 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bueno , necesita dos contactores , dos finales de carrera y un timer de uno o dos segundos para que pare antes de invertir . . . ahora quien le hace el diagrama ?


 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mucho bla bla BLA y nadie le dibuja el circuito , timer incluido


 


pachi2009 dijo:


> podria servirme este circuito? el tema que nose si entre giro hacia izquierda y giro hacia derecha se detiene unos segundos? obviamente a esto tendria que colocarle unos contactores para potencia
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77250
> .


----------



## capitanp (Ago 2, 2012)

asi haria el giro, ya te hice la mitad del trabajo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2012)

Póngale el timer antes que vuelva con esto : #*15*

Plis , se lo ruego


----------



## capitanp (Ago 2, 2012)

Timer = T1              .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2012)

Arreglo lógica relé


----------



## capitanp (Ago 2, 2012)

1 contacto auxiliar NA para K1 y K2 es mas que suficiente

y 1 NC para evitar que cuando esta K1 activo no se Active K2


----------



## pachi2009 (Ago 3, 2012)

gracias por sus respuestas, lo del cigüeñal no me sirve ya lo hice y no le da la fuerza al motor por eso opte por esta opcion.
El tema de los contactores y la inversión de  giro lo se hacer lo que nose es como hacer el timmer ese es mi problema :s


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 3, 2012)

Amigo, bueno, si la fuerza no es suficiente, NO significa que el sistema no sirva, es cuestion de implementar algo acorde.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2012)

Fijate aqui :

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&r...v4CQDw&usg=AFQjCNG_cSGs6Apd8k4kVxv9R3TZBvSfnA


----------



## pachi2009 (Ago 8, 2012)

buenas de nuevo, gente solucione el tema del tiempo de espera, la maquina llega al final de su recorrido toca un fin de carrera activa un lm 555, para 5 segundos y vuelve a encender, el problema ahora es que cuando vuelve a encender quiero que gire hacial el otro lado, no que siga para el mismo lado, como puedo hacerlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)

Relé doble inversor (8 patas)


----------



## pachi2009 (Ago 8, 2012)

como conecto el rele que me decis?

porque si el motor esta girando a la derecha, cuando activa el timmer se desconecta 5 segundos pero cuando conecta de nuevo sigue girando a la derecha, y yo necesito que cuando vuelva a conectar (despues de 5s de parada) gire a la izquierda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)




----------



## Scooter (Ago 9, 2012)

En el enlace que puso DOSMETROS está explicado "a cucharaditas", mas claro el agua.
Tripitir lo mismo hasta el infinito no tiene mucho sentido.

Hay dos contactores y cada uno da un sentido de giro.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 9, 2012)

pachi2009 dijo:


> buenas de nuevo, gente solucione el tema del tiempo de espera, la maquina llega al final de su recorrido toca un fin de carrera activa un lm 555, para 5 segundos y vuelve a encender, el problema ahora es que cuando vuelve a encender quiero que gire hacial el otro lado, no que siga para el mismo lado, como puedo hacerlo?


 
Tenias razon 2M, y dale con el 555


----------



## pachi2009 (Ago 9, 2012)

jaja bueno no se enojen con migo yo nose mucho y averiguo y pregunto todo para aprender algo


----------

